# LR Enfuse error: /.LREnfuse.lua.709<AgErrorID>cancelled</AgErrorID>



## joe.recon (May 9, 2012)

Hi, 

I've recently installed LR4 and LR Enfuse 4.13.  When I try to run LR Enfuse, I keep getting this error: /.LREnfuse.lua.709<AgErrorID>cancelled</AgErrorID>

The program was running great last week but this all started after I formated my hard drive a few days ago.  Before I formated my hard drive, I was using a previous version of LR Enfuse, i think it was 4.12, and LR4...and it was working fine.

This is the LREnfuse log file generated following error:
The application has failed to start because its side-by-side configuration is incorrect. Please see the application event log or use the command-line sxstrace.exe tool for more detail.
The error occured when trying to run this command:
"C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4\Plug-inns\LREnfuse.lrplugin\bin\enfuse_openmp.exe" -o "C:\Users\xxxxxxx\Pictures\Photography\Real Estate Jobs\20120507 - 218-1 Cite des Jeunes BEFORE - Fortin\161C4137EF.tif"  --exposure-weight=1 --saturation-weight=0.2 --contrast-weight=0 --contrast-window-size=5 --depth=16  "C:\Users\xxxxxxx\AppData\Local\Temp\LREnfuse-10\1.tif" "C:\Users\xxxxxxx\AppData\Local\Temp\LREnfuse-10\2.tif" "C:\Users\xxxxxxx\AppData\Local\Temp\LREnfuse-10\3.tif" "C:\Users\xxxxxxx\AppData\Local\Temp\LREnfuse-10\4.tif" "C:\Users\xxxxxxx\AppData\Local\Temp\LREnfuse-10\5.tif" 

System info:

Windows 7 - 64 bit
Intel Core i7 - Quad
8 GB RAM
Laptop HP Envy 17

If anyone can help me resolve this issue, I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 9, 2012)

Hi Joe, welcome to the forum!

I've dropped Tim the developer an email to see if he can shed any light on it for you.


----------



## joe.recon (May 10, 2012)

Thank you



Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Joe, welcome to the forum!
> 
> I've dropped Tim the developer an email to see if he can shed any light on it for you.


----------



## Tim Armes (May 10, 2012)

joe.recon said:


> This is the LREnfuse log file generated following error:
> The application has failed to start because its side-by-side configuration is incorrect. Please see the application event log or use the command-line sxstrace.exe tool for more detail.



Hello,

Please take a look at the penultimate FAQ here:

http://photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrenfuse.php?sec=faq

Regards,

Tim


----------



## joe.recon (May 10, 2012)

Tim, 

The issue has been resolved with the help of the link you posted. This makes me really happy as LR Enfuse is my go to plugin for my Real Estate photography. 

First: Thank you for taking the time to answer this issue despite the fact that the answer was clearly listed on your website.
Second: next time, I'll make sure I search for all issues mentioned in the error log and not only the *"*LREnfuse.lua.709<AgErrorID>cancelled</AgErrorID> 				"



Tim Armes said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please take a look at the penultimate FAQ here:
> 
> ...


----------

